
Natural Language Processing (2018) [pdf] - scvalencia
https://github.com/jacobeisenstein/gt-nlp-class/blob/master/notes/eisenstein-nlp-notes.pdf
======
nlp_textbook
You can also buy a printed copy if you like that kind of thing:
[https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Language-Processing-
Adap...](https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Language-Processing-Adaptive-
Computation/dp/0262042843)

------
nmfisher
This a great resource, I use it regularly as a reference and it would work
well as a textbook too.

It's also comprehensive, from traditional statistical methods, linear models &
context-free parsing right through to modern neural network-based approaches.

There's been a lot of progress in the past 18 months (mainly the
transformer/self-attention model) that I don't think is reflected, but that's
probably because it's so recent. I assume this will warrant a mention in
future editions.

~~~
nlp_textbook
Good to hear! Yes at some point I'd like to update it. The current version
went to reviewers in summer 2018, so it wasn't possible to add much that came
out after that.

------
zappf
Is there a place where one can test their NLP understanding online?

~~~
ssivark
You mean... like reading and commenting on HN? :-)

------
bitL
I wish Jacob didn't run away to Google and instead made an online NLP class @
Udacity/edX.

------
ComodoHacker
Someone who read it, is is suitable for a complete beginner with some math
background?

------
qwerty456127
How do I download it on Linux? Following the link hangs my PC, wget just
downloads 66.03 kb of HTML code with no meaningful content but "Sorry,
something went wrong", "Sorry, we cannot display this file" and "Sorry, this
file is invalid so it cannot be displayed" down within it.

~~~
Sephr
The raw PDF is available at [https://github.com/jacobeisenstein/gt-nlp-
class/raw/master/n...](https://github.com/jacobeisenstein/gt-nlp-
class/raw/master/notes/eisenstein-nlp-notes.pdf)

~~~
qwerty456127
Thanks. Perhaps the link should point to it in the first place. This is the
second time I click a link to a pdf hosted on GitHub and everything hangs.
Other people confirmed and pointed out Android is vulnerable as well the
previous time this happened.

~~~
ripperdoc
Happens to me as well on Chrome/Mac. Not Safari though.

